# Post colonoscopy



## ryno (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I am having a colonoscopy done in a couple of weeks but the day of the proceedure falls on the day of a work function I need to go to. How did everyone feel after their proceedure and would you have been able to go out that night (just for dinner, no drinking of course)

Thanks


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

it depends what kind of anesthesia or sedative they use. my husband and i both had our second colonoscopies --his was last year and mine a couple years ago. afterwards, we were both surprised at how alert and "normal" we felt--not "drugged out" at all--which is because they now use a different type of anesthesia--i think it was propofol--which has a faster recovery period than some of the other anesthetics.

we both were both still given instructions not to drive for 24 hours after the procedure. but other than that, yes, i know i'd have been able to go out for dinner that evening--not a real heavy dinner maybe but i'd have been able to attend and eat moderately.and yes, right--no drinking. our only restrictions were on driving, so a driver would have been needed had i attended a dinner later.

of course, like anything, your mileage may vary...but that was our experience...good luck with everything.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I felt fine after mine. My stomach was still a bit upset though from the day before prep which had me still running to the bathroom. That's the only issue I had after. Otherwise, I felt normal.


----------



## Jeje (May 1, 2015)

I remember about 20 yrs ago, I had my first colonoscopy under sedation....I went to a wedding reception that same evening! I actually felt energetic, "light", and happy, b/c I had no cramping, and best of all....no bloating or D that night!! I ate lightly and even danced that night! Here I am, 20 yrs and 6 colonoscopies later @ 60 yrs old, the most recent colonoscopy approx 1 month ago (the last 2 without sedation mind you), went out to lunch with my husband then went back to work.


----------

